# Sticky  List of HT Seat Manufacturers



## pgwalsh

I've started to put together a list of seat manufacturers because the information seems a bit scattered. There's still a lot to be added, so any help is appreciated. I hope people use this thread to post information and not ask questions on what they should buy etc.

If you have any suggestions for fields or important info that should be added, let me know.

*The general list is here.

To add a manufacture go here.

The actual spreadsheet is here and you can correct mistakes or change info as necessary.*

I'd embed the spreadsheet on this page, but I'm not sure how to embed a pdf or iframe? So I can imbed a pdf which will keep an active image, but can't figure out how to resize it.


The list is nowhere near complete, but gotta start somewhere.


----------



## pgwalsh

*Updated: 11/29/2015*









1HEo-UOlEVmuktCjX4zOIAA4kcUM9TVHcbpeMKC0NVak


----------



## BIGmouthinDC

Some other companies if someone has the time to do the resarch and fill out the form I think 75% of my clients have used Fusion seating.

Fusion seating from Rtheaters.com built to design specs in China
HTmarket seating from HTmarket.com built to design specs From China
United Leather USA in Dallas. Made in Dallas
Acoustic Innovations http://acousticinnovations.com/downloads/seating/seating_cut_sheet.pdf
Continental seating
Row One


----------



## pgwalsh

BIGmouthinDC said:


> Some other companies if someone has the time to do the resarch and fill out the form I think 75% of my clients have used Fusion seating.
> 
> Fusion seating from Rtheaters.com built to design specs in China
> HTmarket seating from HTmarket.com built to design specs From China
> United Leather USA in Dallas. Made in Dallas
> Acoustic Innovations http://acousticinnovations.com/downloads/seating/seating_cut_sheet.pdf
> Continental seating
> Row One


I'll do it one when I have time, unless someone kindly beats me to it. Row One is on the list already.


----------



## CinemaAndy

I'll update this with http://www.vipcinemaseating.com/index.html This is the U.S. company that makes the reclining seats(Dream Lounger) in many premium auditoriums. They are very durable, soft and can be ordered with every option you can think of, except the young blond bringing your drinks, you have to provide that. These are built to order. Sometimes they may have extra stock on hand.


----------



## pgwalsh

CinemaAndy said:


> I'll update this with http://www.vipcinemaseating.com/index.html This is the U.S. company that makes the reclining seats(Dream Lounger) in many premium auditoriums. They are very durable, soft and can be ordered with every option you can think of, except the young blond bringing your drinks, you have to provide that. These are built to order. Sometimes they may have extra stock on hand.


Thanks. It's a shame they don't have much information on their website. I suppose you have to order all your options through dealers? Not a lot of information to be found and the more I look the more it appears they sell only to commercial theaters.


----------



## CinemaAndy

pgwalsh said:


> Thanks. It's a shame they don't have much information on their website. I suppose you have to order all your options through dealers? Not a lot of information to be found and the more I look the more it appears they sell only to commercial theaters.


Call them at (662) 539-7017. They will be happy to answer all of your questions.


----------



## BIGmouthinDC

there are 6 models of VIP seating on the HTmarket website, minimum order is 8 seats.


----------



## jmichaelh

anyone know who makes the movie tavern motorized theater seats?


----------



## NoHinAmherst

THANK YOU FOR THIS!

I plan to just go through all of these and give them my desired specs and see who can get within my budget. I've had a hard time scouring the net on my own.


----------



## BIGmouthinDC

NoHinAmherst said:


> THANK YOU FOR THIS! I plan to just go through all of these and give them my desired specs and see who can get within my budget. I've had a hard time scouring the net on my own.


Your homework is far from over. On that list are many manufactures that do not sell direct to consumer so you will need to find a dealer, and of course the mark up will differ between dealers.

Two of the listed sources actively participate in this forum and sell direct to the consumer. Rtheaters.com and HTmarket.com. You will find many glowing reviews of their products and service here.


----------



## NoHinAmherst

BIGmouthinDC said:


> Your homework is far from over. On that list are many manufactures that do not sell direct to consumer so you will need to find a dealer, and of course the mark up will differ between dealers.
> 
> Two of the listed sources actively participate in this forum and sell direct to the consumer. Rtheaters.com and HTmarket.com. You will find many glowing reviews of their products and service here.


I'm aware of both. Thanks!


----------



## ashleyjohn

Good work pgwalsh! Thanks!


----------



## Jeremiahm

Coaster. I got a quote from a local Coaster dealer today, $279/recliner. $87/console wedge. I see $100/seat on the spreadsheet, any idea where I can find them that cheap? Or anything other brand cheaper than $279 each? Thanks.


----------



## pgwalsh

Well, I had to block the sheet from being publicly edited because some jerk decided to go in and delete the list. Simple enough to restore it, but silly that I had to deal with that to begin with. /irritated


----------



## atolnay00

Thanks for putting this together. Great info!


----------



## BortLicensePlate

pgwalsh said:


> Well, I had to block the sheet from being publicly edited because some jerk decided to go in and delete the list. Simple enough to restore it, but silly that I had to deal with that to begin with. /irritated


Any chance you could change the setting of the google sheet to allow people to view but not change it? I just tried to access and it blocked me completely and I'd love to see it.


----------



## ScottR242

I was looking for a very long time and looked at seats from all the online major sellers - Octane, Seatcraft and HT Market. I even made sure to see each in person. Based on all the research, they are very similar. Similar components, all made in China, etc. And I found them all to be similarly good. I ultimately ended up buying these seats made by Southern Motion (https://www.southernmotion.com/products/7023-premier), which is a company here in the USA so they are made in the USA. They are sold at good furniture stores and are extremely comfortable. And come with a better standard warranty than the others. The prices are less than Paliser and the other high end seats, but you still get a quality seat made in the USA with a good warranty. They are real theater seat and connect together in rows.


----------



## seeker_moc

I'd like to submit an update. The spreadsheet shows Octane Seating's manufacturing location as *Unknown, with "Premium USA Made Quality and Construction" in the comments. However, the seats I received from them were clearly labeled as "Made in China" and Manufactured By: Zhejiang Henglin Chair Industry Co, LTD. Zhejiang Province, China.


----------



## pgwalsh

seeker_moc said:


> I'd like to submit an update. The spreadsheet shows Octane Seating's manufacturing location as *Unknown, with "Premium USA Made Quality and Construction" in the comments. However, the seats I received from them were clearly labeled as "Made in China" and Manufactured By: Zhejiang Henglin Chair Industry Co, LTD. Zhejiang Province, China.



Thank you for letting me know. Looks like their website has changed their marketing information as well as that's where the information came from. I updated the spreadsheet to reflect that change after not finding the manufacturing information on their site pretty much says china. 



Sorry to hear you didn't get what you expected.


----------



## HTmarket

pgwalsh said:


> Thank you for letting me know. Looks like their website has changed their marketing information as well as that's where the information came from. I updated the spreadsheet to reflect that change after not finding the manufacturing information on their site pretty much says china.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear you didn't get what you expected.


Quick correction, on our listing

The brand should be HT Design not HTmarket, it's our own brand but it's name HT Design. 

Price range should be 529 to 1299

In notes: HT Design has 14 styles of theater seating In Stock, special order available

Seatcraft is mostly china by the way, they may make some usa but mostly China and Vietnam.

Regards,
Alan


----------



## pgwalsh

HTmarket said:


> Quick correction, on our listing
> 
> The brand should be HT Design not HTmarket, it's our own brand but it's name HT Design.
> 
> Price range should be 529 to 1129.
> 
> In notes: HT Design has 14 styles of theater seating In Stock, special order available
> 
> Seatcraft is mostly china by the way, they may make some usa but mostly China and Vietnam.
> 
> Regards,
> Alan


Ok.. I fixed the spreadsheet but I have to do a snapshot of them for this page and google has changed the formatting. Be nice if I could directly embed them so I don't have to save an image or pdf. 

Cheers and thank you for the update. 

Peter


----------



## s0619212

pgwalsh said:


> Ok.. I fixed the spreadsheet but I have to do a snapshot of them for this page and google has changed the formatting. Be nice if I could directly embed them so I don't have to save an image or pdf.
> 
> Cheers and thank you for the update.
> 
> Peter


says access denied?


----------



## hokeyplyr48

Same, is there a way to request access?


----------



## bbexperience

I don't know if this is still maintained, but I've got the same access issue.

Also, is rtheaters.com still in business? Did they change their site? I have an issue with an old order and tried to go there, but got a 404 error.


----------



## nathan_h

pgwalsh said:


> *Updated: 11/29/2015*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1HEo-UOlEVmuktCjX4zOIAA4kcUM9TVHcbpeMKC0NVak


Big thanks for putting this together. I’ve been shopping for new seats and am always wondering who I have forgotten.

I’ve had various seats over the years so this time around I’m being more thorough. (For example it took me years to realize I need at least 50” from butt to end of footrest and that’s very rare since seats are typically 20”-25” deep and 18” off the ground….,meaning the budget seats are typically 40”ish inches and my ankles are dangling in the air, leading to leg and back discomfort.). This list will be very helpful.


----------



## johnddx

The seats we most recently got are Fjords by Hjellegjerde (specifically an arrangement of Fjords Madrid theater seats), which apparently come from Norway. They are sold at various places online (example: European & Fine Furniture - Fjords - Fjords Cinema Seating - Unwind Furniture Co.), but we found them at a local furniture store. Being our third generation of theater seats, and with the first two generations cut short because of numerous ergonomic problems with back and neck pain, we were committed to trying-first... so we bought what we could shop for in person. If that didn't work out locally we would have travelled to shop.

We were lucky to find these seats, they are wonderful. They are the only theater chairs we've ever sat in that are comfortably suited for tall-ish people (I'm 6'2), and we can and do sit in them for hours with good support. It seems common across all models of the brand. They are a bit on the narrow side, which is fine for us; it might even be a plus for other people if it means fitting more seats.

I haven't been able to find a URL for the manufacturer.


----------



## johnddx

nathan_h said:


> I’ve had various seats over the years so this time around I’m being more thorough. (For example it took me years to realize I need at least 50” from butt to end of footrest and that’s very rare since seats are typically 20”-25” deep and 18” off the ground….,meaning the budget seats are typically 40”ish inches and my ankles are dangling in the air, leading to leg and back discomfort.). This list will be very helpful.


It might be worth trying out a Fjords (mentioned in my reply above). I just measured the distance on our seats at 40", which isn't ideal; my feet do dangle. Still, I found my discomfort came from other places (back and neck support), which this chair does a better job with than any other theater chairs I've sat in.

50" sounds hard to achieve. If they aren't really high off the ground, they'd require fairly fancy engineering to lengthen the foot-rest without undermining support for calves and knees (which is what my first generation of seats did... support the feet at the expense of the knees, which turned out to be worse).

If you find something I'll be curious to hear about it, maybe for our next round of seats.


----------



## nathan_h

johnddx said:


> It might be worth trying out a Fjords (mentioned in my reply above). I just measured the distance on our seats at 40", which isn't ideal; my feet do dangle. Still, I found my discomfort came from other places (back and neck support), which this chair does a better job with than any other theater chairs I've sat in.
> 
> 50" sounds hard to achieve. If they aren't really high off the ground, they'd require fairly fancy engineering to lengthen the foot-rest without undermining support for calves and knees (which is what my first generation of seats did... support the feet at the expense of the knees, which turned out to be worse).
> 
> If you find something I'll be curious to hear about it, maybe for our next round of seats.


I will certainly share what I learn. 

I agree it is a significant geometry problem. I _think_ I sat in some commercial cinema seats where there was more support length via a mechanism that unfurled as the recline took place. That is, there was an additional segment the opened out from here, that didn't need more seat height, because it folded back soft of "under" the seat when the seat was closed up.










Of course, I didn't realize it was a unique thing at the time and didn't make a note of what seat it was!


----------



## nathan_h

Separate question: Other than Octane, do any of these manufacturers make heated seats?


----------



## pgwalsh

bbexperience said:


> I don't know if this is still maintained, but I've got the same access issue.
> 
> Also, is rtheaters.com still in business? Did they change their site? I have an issue with an old order and tried to go there, but got a 404 error.


I haven't been keeping track and have not been notified of any new additions or updates. That first link I'll have to redo as google changed something but you can still see the full list on the third link, it's just not as pretty. 

I was hoping this would become community maintained as anyone can add a manufacture. Originally I gave everyone access but someone decided to go in and delete all the manufacturers.


----------



## GeorgeHolland

pgwalsh said:


> I haven't been keeping track and have not been notified of any new additions or updates. That first link I'll have to redo as google changed something but you can still see the full list on the third link, it's just not as pretty.
> 
> I was hoping this would become community maintained as anyone can add a manufacture. Originally I gave everyone access but someone decided to go in and delete all the manufacturers.











Stressless Home Theater


Stressless offers home theater furniture designed to enhance your home entertainment experience. Find your perfect home theater chairs and sofas today at your local retailer.




www.ekornesdealer.com


----------



## HTAficionado

nathan_h said:


> Separate question: Other than Octane, do any of these manufacturers make heated seats?


A bit late but I ordered the Avion from Contitenal Seating (Leather Sofa Co.) and they offer heating at least on the Avion seat.


----------



## nathan_h

HTAficionado said:


> A bit late but I ordered the Avion from Contitenal Seating (Leather Sofa Co.) and they offer heating at least on the Avion seat.


Thanks for the info. Good to know there is another option out there!


----------



## Redd Foxx

Any Cloth or Vegan leather seating options you can recommend?


----------



## nathan_h

I am sure there are many. One that comes to mind is Valencia.


----------



## hokeyplyr48

Redd Foxx said:


> Any Cloth or Vegan leather seating options you can recommend?


Just went down this path. HT Design has a black micro fiber option you can have their chairs made with but my wife didn’t like it and it was a pet hair magnet.
The best vegan leather I found after a ton of research and in person testing was “Dillon Black” by Palliser. It looks identical and has a lot of durability benefits. I ordered it on some vertex chairs through HT Design and are supposed to come hopefully next month.

I did ask Alan whether he knew if his supplier was going to explore it more and they said they had never heard of it. I did encourage him to look into it as it’s going to become more common.


----------



## NuSoardGraphite

I was having a hard time finding just cloth or microfiber seats that had the typical home theater options (power reclining, lumbar support or massage options) those all seem to be reserved for the leather seats. Its kind of maddening.


----------



## nathan_h

Valencia has them but they cost way more than their leather seats.


----------



## NuSoardGraphite

nathan_h said:


> Valencia has them but they cost way more than their leather seats.


Thats disappointing. Mostly because I'm cheap.


----------

